# My 'Classic' Setup



## NeilR




----------



## Mrboots2u

Looks very tidy.... How's the coffee tasting


----------



## Xpenno

Nice setup! I do still love the shape of the classic.


----------



## NeilR

Tip top.







But getting even better ..........


----------



## NeilR

Enter the big boy:

  

  

Many thanks to Coffeechap for sorting me out a great Super Jolly.


----------



## NeilR

The Iberital MC2 is now for sale - see my separate thread.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice. MC2 looks as if it's got a sulk on


----------



## Glenn

Gaggia Classic and Iberital MC2 is a great starter setup and can produce some lovely coffee.

The new grinder will see you move the Classic on fairly soon I would imagine.

I remember when my coffee corner used to look like that. There are times when my wife reminds me that it did (and didn't take up half the kitchen)


----------



## NeilR

Glenn said:


> Gaggia Classic and Iberital MC2 is a great starter setup and can produce some lovely coffee.
> 
> The new grinder will see you move the Classic on fairly soon I would imagine.
> 
> I remember when my coffee corner used to look like that. There are times when my wife reminds me that it did (and didn't take up half the kitchen)


No Glenn, don't be saying I'll be moving my Classic on. Coffeechap has already demonstrated the L1 at Rave and I've been looking at twin boiler pump machines. I'm happy with my Classic, I really am. Well my bank balance is anyway.


----------



## Daren

NeilR said:


> No Glenn, don't be saying I'll be moving my Classic on. Coffeechap has already demonstrated the L1 at Rave and I've been looking at twin boiler pump machines. I'm happy with my Classic, I really am. Well my bank balance is anyway.


Come to the dark side.... the pull is strong... resistance is futile

I'll give it less than 6 months









Nice new set-up BTW


----------



## Jason1wood

Haha I started off the same but within 6 months I'd bought an ugly HX machine, I'm now onto a twin boiler 18 months later.


----------



## truegrace

NeilR said:


> No Glenn, don't be saying I'll be moving my Classic on. Coffeechap has already demonstrated the L1 at Rave and I've been looking at twin boiler pump machines. I'm happy with my Classic, I really am. Well my bank balance is anyway.


CC did the same with me when i picked my SJ up from rave so currently saving up for an expobar, although not getting anywhere fast, let alone convincing the other half that spending £1000+ on a coffee machine is a good idea when she thought my £50 classic was expensive!


----------



## NeilR

That CC is a bad man.


----------



## hotmetal

Oh man! This is why I don't spend too much time in the forum! I have an MC2 which seems great to me, and a fairly unimpressive machine that seems to punch well above its weight when fed with happy donkey's Classic Brazilian or Classic Italian from the MC2. I find it hard to imagine what the 'next level' would be like, but I know that if I ever have an espresso from one of you chaps with real hardcore kit, it will be only a matter of time before I chop in the MC2 for an SJ and a machine with more barista-cred.

I want a nice chrome Italian jobber with lots of knobs and dials (and instructions!!). Woody's machine at the top of this page is the sort of 'man-jewellery' I foresee my kitchen being adorned with, one day.

At which point my coffee habit will become an obsession (Heaven knows I suffer from insomnia already!) my mrs will think I've lost the plot, and my bank balance will be suffering the beating that no doubt comes with the purchase of serious coffee kit. That bl**dy Kaldi and his greedy goats! Pah!

Just reading the forum is making me want to pull a shot right now (oo-er!) but at 20 past 8 on a Sunday, I think I'd better refrain or I'll be up all night thinking of what machine to save up for.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Try some beans from another roasters other than HD.....Rave, Londinium, Dusty Ape.

Rave do some great beans that are very forgiving.


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers for the tip UB. Actually, that was the reason I logged in tonight, because my supplies are running low! I like a dark roast, with a nice thick crema. Still finding my way around regarding what beans to buy. I tried some "Colombian mocha blend" from HD but they were too dry, light and acidic for me. Scott did say they need a heavy tamp, and I'm not sure I really can rule out user error, but I really didn't get on with them. Now I've gone back to my 'classic Brazilian' which is a nice dark bean with oils practically oozing out, and I like the results I get with my modest setup. I was just going to get some more of the same but then I thought - I really must try out more beans or I'll never know what I might be missing! Any particular bean from Rave you can recommend for someone who likes a dark roast?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Rave has a great selection, for espresso I really liked the Rwanda Red Bourbon, Jagong Village, their Cuban roast is good too.

Italian Job is great value for a kilo, I tend to recommend it to people who are first getting new kit dialled in.


----------



## Kyle548

I just bought the serrano, but never tried it, so can't really comment.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Daren said:


> Come to the dark side.... the pull is strong... resistance is futile
> 
> I'll give it less than 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice new set-up BTW


Don't listen to them they will lead you astray .


----------



## Daren

Thecatlinux said:


> Don't listen to them they will lead you astray .


So says the man of meteoric upgrades


----------



## Thecatlinux

Daren said:


> So says the man of meteoric upgrades


Just thinking about OD grinder next, lol


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Thecatlinux said:


> Don't listen to them they will lead you astray .


It's like the scene on the bridge in Lost Boys........"you're one of us now Michael....."


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

hotmetal said:


> Cheers for the tip UB. Actually, that was the reason I logged in tonight, because my supplies are running low! I like a dark roast, with a nice thick crema. Still finding my way around regarding what beans to buy. I tried some "Colombian mocha blend" from HD but they were too dry, light and acidic for me. Scott did say they need a heavy tamp, and I'm not sure I really can rule out user error, but I really didn't get on with them. Now I've gone back to my 'classic Brazilian' which is a nice dark bean with oils practically oozing out, and I like the results I get with my modest setup. I was just going to get some more of the same but then I thought - I really must try out more beans or I'll never know what I might be missing! Any particular bean from Rave you can recommend for someone who likes a dark roast?


Coffee compass mahogany jampit sounds like it fits the bill.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Agree with the suggestion above. Dusty Ape Thailand Doi Chaang Peaberry isn't bad either and there's 20% off for forum members if you I use the discount code in the banner advert


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Agree with both of these roasts they both definitely really nice.


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers for the tips guys. That Mahogany Roast Jampit is looking good. And I've just seen that they have Jamaican Blue Mountain! I'm not going to get that - it's insanely expensive and I doubt I could do it justice, but I remember years ago buying some for a friend as a present. It was all sealed up, and gift wrapped, but it made my whole house smell fantastic for a week until Christmas came and it went. The taste was pretty awesome too IIRC, even from a french press. That must have been 25 years ago and I never forgot.

Oh and sorry for totally hijacking this thread. I'll go and make myself some decaf instant as penance. As you were!


----------



## Kyle548

What do you mean "even" from a French press....


----------



## hotmetal

Kyle548 said:


> What do you mean "even" from a French press....


Oops! I've got nothing against a French press (use one at the girlfriend's) but I only meant that, as I prefer espresso, blue mountain as an espresso must be truly awesome... Never mind class AA coffee, more like class A drugs probably.


----------



## Samwillson101

See below...


----------



## Samwillson101

My small set up:

Espresso: Gaggia new baby & Graef CM81 grinder

Filter: Areopress, clever coffee filter & hario slim hand grinder

and a plant!


----------



## DannyMontez

Do the grinder and the espresso machine not get on?


----------



## ZugZwang

my little corner I was awarded by the missus


----------



## Daren

A scientific calculator included







Coffee is a science after all. Love it.

Nice set up ZZ


----------



## JohnPrime

NeilR said:


> Enter the big boy:
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to Coffeechap for sorting me out a great Super Jolly.


Zombie, I know, but very useful to see MC2 and MSJ next to each other, for those of us with designs on making the move. One day. Maybe.


----------



## MrShades

Just set this up in my office. Modded Classic, Graef CM95 and a very nice knockout drawer.


----------



## NeilR

JohnPrime said:


> Zombie, I know, but very useful to see MC2 and MSJ next to each other, for those of us with designs on making the move. One day. Maybe.


I noticed a marked improvement in the quality of the coffee, moving from the MC2 to the MSJ. A very worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## koi

NeilR said:


> Enter the big boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to Coffeechap for sorting me out a great Super Jolly.


What's that weird looking tamp you have on the SJ?


----------



## jeebsy

I'd remove that personally, spoils the lines


----------



## NeilR

I tend to use the tamp fixed to the SJ. Seems to work.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

SJ makes a huge improvement to the shot quality I've found with the Classic. It's like a new machine!


----------



## Mawsy

I have to say that the black Iberital MC2 is far better looking than the silver / grey monstrosity next to my classic!


----------



## Samwillson101

DannyMontez said:


> Do the grinder and the espresso machine not get on?


They really don't! Power sources...


----------



## Chockymonster

Seeing your SJ picture has scared the hell out of me! I just bought an SJ and was hoping my wife wouldn't notice, there goes that idea!


----------

